# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Аналогового видео

## vicshark

Что мне нужно для перекидки с VHS камеры или видеомагнитофона  на компьютер?

----------


## Cheechako

Карта видеозахвата (или ТВ-тюнер) + провода:p. Можно использовать видеокарту, имеющую вход S-видео (не интересовался, есть ли такие среди более-менее современных:)).

----------


## vicshark

видеокарта радеон HD2600XT

----------


## Cheechako

Это стандартное решение с выходом S-видео; мне попадались в свои времена карты со входом, что позволяло непосредственно подключить, например, видеомагнитофон (изображение показывалось в окне + имелась возможность захвата; однако смысл такого решения не очень понятен, качество получалось средненькое).
Для аналоговой камеры вполне хватит относительно дешёвых устройств (по опыту запись с разрешением более 352*288 смысла не имеет, ну если только пытаться получить результат лучше исходной записи), у ТВ-тюнера есть преимущество в возможности использования его по назначению:).

----------


## vicshark

мне подогнали адаптер USB Video Genie  CM1150 для перекидования видео VHS на ПК. Проблема в том что драйвера нет под ХР, на установочном стоит w98. Пробовал найти, везде платные. Подскажите где можно скачать?

----------


## Cheechako

Если я правильно понял, речь идёт о чём-то вроде такого:
http://www.shoptronics.com/usb-video...re-device.html
Можно поискать на http://www.driverguide.com/ (требуется бесплатная регистрация), там много экзотики, но для устройства времён Win98 драйвер найти трудно, м.б. проще будет использовать Win98 в виртуальной машине.

----------


## vicshark

К сожеленью я в этом делетант и использовать Win98 в виртуальной машине точно не смогу. Даже незнаю как это сделать.

----------


## Cheechako

В принципе, надо смотреть, что за устройство - как-то мало о нём Google рассказывает :(
Быть может, подойдёт драйвер от аналогичного.

----------


## vicshark

да может и подойдет, но я не нашел аналога драйвер

----------


## sazontik

Поставь ТВ тюнер имеющий видеозахват. Скачай к нему программу http://depositfiles.com/files/u9b7hcm1b

----------

